# coder



## codedog (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone  code for fluroscopy with cpt code 47563 in an ASC setting/


----------



## mbort (Jul 29, 2008)

not the actual fluoro but 74300-TC

from CPT assistant:

Year: 2000 

Issue: December 

Pages: 14 

Title: Digestive System, Surgery, 47563, 74300, 76000 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

A surgeon performs an outpatient laparoscopic cholecystectomy with an intraoperative cholangiogram, with fluoroscopy. Would I assign the following codes: 47563, 76000, 74300 ? Please Advice.

AMA Comment

It would be appropriate to report codes 47563 (assigned by the surgeon), 74300-26 (assigned by the radiologist), codes 47563 and 74300 (assigned by the hospital to capture the facility charges). It would not be appropriate to assign code 76000 as fluoroscopy is included in code 74300.


© 2005 American Medical Association


----------



## codedog (Jul 29, 2008)

*fluroscopy in 47563*

Thanks mbort . SO i just make sure I use T. C. As a  modfer but just one more thing -.we do not have a radiotlogist present at time. Does this make a difference ?


----------



## mbort (Jul 29, 2008)

no it does not--you are billing for the technical component--the surgeon should be capturing the professional component.


----------



## smcbroom (Jul 31, 2008)

It seems that you refer to the CPT assistant quite often....do you find it useful for ASC coding or any kind of coding that is?  Where do you obtain it?  I would like for our facility to purchase them if you think it's worth the money.
Please advise....
Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jul 31, 2008)

I use CPT assistant ALL the time!! Its got awesome information!!  I paid extra for it with my Encoder Pro  but I do know that the books are available.  Check with Ingenix.  Make sure you get all issues or it wont do you any good.


----------

